# Extreme packet loss on VirtualBox VM's

## the.root

I'm using Gentoo (stable server amd64 build) as my host and mainly SCO 5.0.7 as my client & Virtualbox-OSE 3.2.0-r1

I'm having strange networking issues with 50% of these servers I have configured. They are all imaged to be the exact same, exact same hardware. Yet about half have really weird packet loss. It's random and fluctuating. Sometime 10-40% loss. I tried changing adapters in Vbox but that didnt help. I'm not sure where else to go with this.

I only have packet loss on the VM's, not on the hosts. And like i said some of the VM's wont show any, so its an intermittent problem..

Please help me! I'm going to get reamed royally if i can't figure this out for my job.

Thank you!

----------

